# comme si + temps



## Amaranta Remedios

Bonjour, j'ai en problème avec la construction de la phrase après que j'emploie l'expression 'comme si'. Je comprends que si la phrase est en présent nous avons: Il est --> comme s'il était. Mais si la phrase est en passé simple?

Il vit les contours des montagnes qui étaient flous comme si une couverture imaginaire *eut été* jetée sur les formes reposant au-dessous.

Il fut --> comme s'il eut été?

Merci 
Amaranta Remedios

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi comme s'il eût été / eut été / avait été / était - comme si + mode & temps (subjonctif plus-que-parfait, passé antérieur…).


----------



## janpol

je dirais : "avait été jetée"


----------



## Katoussa

Je pense que vos deux propositions sont correcte, "eût été" est très sophistiqué et littéral et "avait été jeté" est ce que l'on dira plus spontanément à l'oral 
Peut-être que je pencherais plus pour la 2ème proposition, même si elle est moins littéraire, parce que l'imparfait donne un sens descriptif au verbe, alors que la 1ère proposition pourrait plus accentuer l'importance de l'action(, non?)

Katoussa.


----------



## janpol

ce n'est pas un imparfait : c'est un verbe passif au plus-que-parfait


----------



## Katoussa

oui oui, désolée de ma maladresse, je sais bien que c'est du plus-que-parfait, mais c'est la présence de l'auxiliaire _à l'imparfait_ qui apporte le sens descriptif, à mon avis.


----------



## Amaranta Remedios

Je pense que mon prof aime bien le langage très littéraire, et en plus c'est une traduction d'un texte littéraire, je vais donc choisir le passé antérieur


----------



## Xence

Katoussa said:


> je sais bien que c'est du plus-que-parfait, mais c'est la présence de l'auxiliaire _à l'imparfait_ qui apporte le sens descriptif, à mon avis.


Le plus-que-parfait est généralement employé pour exprimer (entre autres valeurs) l'*antériorité*. Ce qui semble être le cas ici...


----------



## Katoussa

Grrrr oui je sais bien Xence, je sais parfaitement ce qu'est le plus-que-parfait et sa valeur. Je pense juste qu'il a un sens descriptif que le passé antérieur n'a pas, dû à l'imparfait que l'on trouve dans la conjugaison de l'auxiliaire.
Me fais-je bien comprendre?
J'essaie de juste d'exprimer la différence que je ressens entre les deux temps.

Katoussa.


----------



## Louidjii

Le "avait été" exprime ,selon moi, l'antériorité en insistant sur le temps (antérieur d'un passé) alors que "eut été" insiste moins sur la description comme dit Katoussa, mais plus sur le résultat.

j'espère que c'est pas trop du chinois ce que je raconte ^^


----------



## Thomas1

Le passé antérieur «eut été» n'est pas correct du point de vue grammaticale car la phrase en question ne contient pas de subordonnée temporelle. 

C'est qu'on peut aussi employer c'est le subjonctif plus-que-parfait «eût été».

Thomas


----------



## itka

> Je pense que mon prof aime bien le langage très littéraire, et en plus c'est une traduction d'un texte littéraire, je vais donc choisir le passé antérieur


D'accord avec Thomas. Ce n'est pas un passé antérieur mais un subjonctif plus-que-parfait (et ça s'écrit *eût été*).
Cela dit, je pense que tu as raison. Il s'agit de toute évidence d'un texte très littéraire et le premier verbe est au passé simple... J'emploierais aussi le subjonctif plus-que-parfait.


----------



## janpol

Après "comme si", Grevisse parle du PQP de l'indicatif ou du PQP du subjonctif qui est aussi... un passé 2è forme du conditionnel  (signe "=" entre les deux). Nous savons que la conjugaison de ces deux temps est la même, cependant, dans telle phrase précise, et en l'occurence dans celle qui nous intéresse dans ce fil, il faut bien que ce soit "l'un et non pas l'autre" pluôt que "l'un ou l'autre" parce que, tout de même, le subjonctif et le conditionnel n'expriment pas la même chose ! Et je pense qu'ici, "eût été jetée" est un conditionnel et non pas un subjonctif.


----------



## Thomas1

Je dois avouer que j'hésitais entre le subjonctif plus-que-parfait et le conditionnel passé (la deuxième forme) en écrivant le message précédent car je m'étais souvenu de ce que tu viens d'écrire, Janpol, ce que la même chose que ma professeur m'avait dit depuis très long temps. Je me demandais toujours pour quoi c'est le conditionnel et pas le subjonctif parce que cela me paraissait un peu bizarre... Je viens de faire une recherche dans « Le bon Usage » et voilà :
Après comme si introduisant une phrase exclamative (et non une proposition) au conditionnel :
Comme si tout désormais aurait dû lui paraître fade (Mauriac, Mystère Frontenac, p. 67). — Comme si le Gouvernement n’aurait pas dû éviter cette humiliation à l’immortel chantre d’Elvire ! (Henriot, Aricie Brun, II, 1.) — Comme si je n’aurais pas été capable de me défendre ! (Schlumberger, Saint-Saturnin, p. 366.) — Comme s’il se réconcilierait jamais avant d’avoir vaincu ! (Troyat, Araigne, p. 73.)

Du chaptire «1156 — Le futur et le conditionnel après si.»

​La phrase en question me semble différente du cas dont parle Grevisse, donc pour quoi le conditionnel et pas le subjonctif, Janpol ?

Thomas


----------



## janpol

Tu as raison, THomas, ce n'est pas tout à fait le même cas : la phrase de ce fil n'est pas exclamative. Mais Grevisse admet le "subj-conditionnel" (!) ailleurs que dans les phrases exclamatives.
pourquoi le conditionnel et  pas le subjonctif ?
Cette phrase n'exprime pas le doute, le souhait, la volonté etc. ... tout ce qu'exprime le subjonctif d'habitude
si je mets cette phrase au présent, je n'imagine pas que je pourrais dire : "il voit.........  qui sont.......... comme si une couverture ait été jetée"
il y a une supposition, le mot "si" est bien là. Cette phrase dit ce qui n'est pas : "comme si une couverure" = on peut être sûr que personne n'a jeté de couverture sur ces montagnes. "Si j'étais à Paris, je ferais...." Quand je dis cela, je suis n'importe où dans le monde mais surtout pas à Paris...
Bref, ces raisons me font dire que ce verbe est au conditionnel.


----------



## itka

> Nous savons que la conjugaison de ces deux temps est la même, cependant, dans telle phrase précise, et en l'occurence dans celle qui nous intéresse dans ce fil, il faut bien que ce soit "l'un et non pas l'autre" pluôt que "l'un ou l'autre" parce que, tout de même, le subjonctif et le conditionnel n'expriment pas la même chose ! Et je pense qu'ici, "eût été jetée" est un conditionnel et non pas un subjonctif.


Appelle-le comme tu veux, Janpol ! 
Tout ce que je voulais dire, c'est que ce n'était pas un passé antérieur...
D'ailleurs, que je sache, le subjonctif plus-que-parfait et le conditionnel passé 2e forme ont non seulement les mêmes formes mais aussi les mêmes emplois... Ces deux temps se distinguent-ils encore vraiment l'un de l'autre ? _(et poser la question, c'est y répondre !)_


----------



## Thomas1

Le conditionnel passé c'est le subjonctif plus-que-parfait à valeur de conditionnel et il est la forme plus littéraire/soulignée du subjonctif conditionnel passé (première forme):
S'il eût voulu, il eût fait. = S'il avais voulu, il aurait fait.

La phrase en question :
_Il vit les contours des montagnes qui étaient flous comme si une couverture imaginaire *eût **été* jetée sur les formes reposant au-dessous._ 
                                                                                            peut remplacée de
_Il vit les contours des montagnes qui étaient flous comme si une couverture imaginaire *avait **été* jetée sur les formes reposant au-dessous._ 
                                                                                            mais j'ai quelques doutes que ça soit le conditionnel passé parce que la phrase suivante :
Il vit les contours des montagnes qui étaient flous comme si une couverture imaginaire *aurait **été* jetée sur les formes reposant au-dessous.
                                                                                            me parait incorrecte. Cela et les exemples citée du Grevisse m'amènent à croire que c'est le subjonctif plus-que-parfait.

Thomas


----------



## itka

Thomas, le conditionnel passé 2e forme et le subjonctif plus-que-parfait sont semblables par la forme mais aussi par leurs emplois, donc les distinguer est une entreprise aussi difficile que vaine.

Tes exemples ne prouvent rien, car on peut aussi bien avoir des phrases comme :
_"Le nez de Cléopâtre, s'il eût été plus court, la face du monde en eût été changée"._.. et là, tu vas penser que c'est un conditionnel plus qu'un subjonctif !

(Je suis en train de lire un bouquin très intéressant sur le subjonctif. Ce n'est pas le premier, loin de là, mais celui-là apporte un regard nouveau -nouveau pour moi, en tous cas- sur le subjonctif imparfait . 
Dès que je l'aurai assimilé, je vous en ferai part !)


----------



## janpol

Vite, Itka !
Thomas, j'avais pensé à ton objection : le refus du conditionnel dans la subordonnée (si j'aurais su...)
pourtant, il y est employé dans les phrases exclamatives que tu cites (je me demande d'ailleurs si la 1ère est vraiment exclamative...) 
Tu optes pour le subjonctif "par défaut".


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut,
je voudrais vérifier cela :
_*Il est parti plus tôt comme s'il avait été mécontent.*_
*Le chien m'a mordu comme s'il avait été  un homme.*
A mon sens, si l'action après comme si se produit en même temps que celle dans la principale, le verbe doit être à l'imparfait. EX:
_*Il a couru comme s'il était fou.*_
_*Il courait comme s'il était fou.*_

Dans les deux premières phrases, c'est bien le cas, non ? Il était encore mécontent quand il est parti. Le chien semblait un homme quand il m'a mordu. Et pourquoi on ne dit pas :
_*Il est parti plus tôt comme s'il était mécontent.*_
*Le chien m'a mordu comme s'il était  un homme.*

Merci de m'éclairer !

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Comme s'il avait été sous-entend qu'il ne l'est plus

Comme s'il était peut sous-entendre qu'il l'est encore.


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour, 
je suis d'accord avec Lacuzon, il y a une nuance:
avec *Le chien m'a mordu comme s'il avait été un homme., *il y a une notion d'instantané : le chien a été comme un homme juste pendant l'instant où il a mordu, alors qu'avec  _*comme s'il était *_il est dans sa nature d'être comme un homme


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir pourquoi dans la phrase suivante, on dit : "Plus personne ne bouge, c'est bizarre. C'est comme si le temps s'était arrêté" au lieu de "Plus personne ne bouge, c'est bizarre. C'est comme si le temps s'*est *arrêté" ?
Vu qu'on est dans un discours au présent, il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir un plus-que-parfait, si ? Un passé composé ne devrait-il pas suffire ici ?
De même pour celle-ci : "Ah, zut ! Fais comme si tu n'avais (*as *??) rien entendu !"

Merci.


----------



## Aranjuez

Bonjour,
Le Plus-que-Parfait peut aussi exprimer la supposition irréelle. (C'est pourquoi il s'emploie également dans les subordonnés de condition après la particule "si", où l'action de la proposition principale est exprimée par le Conditionnel Passé)
"Comme si le temps s'était arrêté" (= mais le temps ne s'est pas arrêté vraiment, c'est iréel)


proyoyo said:


> De même pour celle-ci : "Ah, zut ! Fais comme si tu n'avais (*as *??)  rien entendu !"


C'est la même chose ici: Tu *as entendu* quelque chose, il est impossible de le nier. Allors, "comme si" introduit une condition irréelle et demande le Plus-que-Parfait: prétends de ne rien entendre


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

_Comme si_ introduit un fait hypothétique, comme dans _Si je pouvais, je ferais ..._ ou _Si j'avais pu j'aurais fait..._ Il faut donc l'imparfait ou le plus que parfait.


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

J'ai lu quelques textes sur le net et je suis tombé sur ce passage d'un texte de Stéphane Guégan :

"Je venais de parcourir ces salles si froides et si vides, las de ne  rencontrer aucun talent nouveau, lorsque j'ai aperçu cette jeune femme,  traînant sa longue robe et s'enfonçant dans le mur, comme s'il y avait *eu* un trou."

Ici, est-ce qu'on aurait pu employé l'imparfait à la place du plus-que-parfait ? Et donc, ça aurait donné :

"[...] lorsque j'ai aperçu cette jeune femme,  traînant sa longue robe et s'enfonçant dans le mur, comme s'il y avait un trou."

C'est une différence de sens ?

Merci.


----------



## garance77

Bonjour
Non pas de différence de sens , le plus que parfait me semble plus correct parce que le récit est au passé ( concordance des temps).


----------



## proyoyo

Merci pour votre réponse. 
J'ai ici un autre exemple mais où on utilise un imparfait au lieu d'un pqp : "Art se renversa en arrière largement, le dos de sa chaise appuyé au _mur, *comme s*_*'il voulait* rendre matérielle la distance entre nos conditions organiques." (Joseph Kessel)
C'est moins correct que s'il avait utilisé le pqp ?

Mon problème vient en fait du temps de la phrase. Dans l'exemple que j'avais donné dans [ce] fil, le discours est au présent : "Plus personne ne *bouge*, c'est bizarre. C'*est *comme si le temps s'était arrêté." 
Dans un récit au passé, on peut également utiliser l'imparfait après "comme si" ou je dois obligatoirement utilisé le pqp ?


----------



## Aranjuez

Si vous utilisez le Plus-que-Parfait après "comme si" : Comme s'il avait voulu rendre materielle - vous voulez dire qu'en effet il ne voulait point la rendre materielle. 
Si vous utilisez l'Imparfait après "comme si", vous exprimez une hypothèse au moment où l'on parle. C'est comme ça que je le comprends, mais peut être je ne peux pas expliquer tout ce que je sens en mots  c'est au niveau de l'intuition..
On attend, comme d'habitude 
P.S. Autant que je sache, le temps du verbe principal n'influence pas le choix de temps ici parce que c'est plutôt le mode conditionnel, donc vous pouvez avoir n'importe quel temps dans la proposition principale, mais après "comme si" vous ne choisissez qu'entre l'imparfait (une hypothèse qui peut pourtant être juste) et le plus-que-parfait (une hypothèse irréelle qui ne peut pas être juste)


----------



## proyoyo

D'accord, puisque que les deux fils ont été fusionnés, je vois mieux la solution. En fait, les deux temps sont toujours possibles suivant l'intention de le l'auteur. Dans mon premier exemple :

"Je venais de parcourir ces salles si  froides et si vides, las de ne  rencontrer aucun talent nouveau,  lorsque j'ai aperçu cette jeune femme,  traînant sa longue robe et  s'enfonçant dans le mur, comme s'il y avait *eu* un trou."

Le pqp traduit l'idée d'instantanéité, qu'à ce moment précis, elle a pu passer parce qu'un trou s'est "crée" au moment même où elle s'est enfoncé dans le mur. 
Avec l'imparfait, ça traduit l'idée que le trou était là depuis toujours, et qu'il n'est pas apparu sur-le-champ.

Est-ce cela ?


----------



## Aranjuez

Bonjour 
Je pense, que le Plus-que-Parfait est le seul choix possible dans ce contexte: il n'y avait aucun trou dans le mur, c'est une hypothèse irréelle, un fruit d'imagination.


----------



## proyoyo

Et pour le passage : "Art se renversa en arrière largement, le dos de sa chaise appuyé au _mur, *comme s*_*'il voulait* rendre matérielle la distance entre nos conditions organiques."  C'est une hypothèse irréelle, on ne sait pas vraiment s'il voulait faire ça dans ce but, ce n'est qu'une supposition. Et pourtant, on utilise l'imparfait, non ?

PS : Ah, finalement j'ai eu la preuve que l'imparfait et le pqp pouvaient s'utiliser après "comme si" dans un récit écrit au passé. En fait, le choix dépend vraiment de l'auteur et de ce qu'il compte dire. Prenons cet exemple un peu cocasse :
"Marc se leva de sa chaise et sautilla sur place en criant comme si un chien lui avait mordu les fesses." Ici, avec le pqp, le prétendu chien lui a mordu le derrière d'une manière ponctuelle et c'est tout. Marc réagit ainsi parce que ça l'a surpris et fait mal sur le coup.
"Marc se leva de sa chaise et sautilla sur place en criant comme si un chien lui mordait les fesses." Ici, avec l'imparfait, le prétendu chien continue à lui agripper le derrière avec ses crocs, c'est un aspect continu, et Marc sautille parce que le "chien" ne le lâche toujours pas.
J'espère avoir été clair.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Je suis un peu perdu 
Quels temps faut-il que j'utilise après "comme si" dans des phrases, telles que :

Je t'en prie, fais comme si tu es chez toi.
Je t'en prie, fais comme si tu étais chez toi.
Quand tu seras arrivé chez moi en france, fais comme si tu seras chez toi ! d'accord ?

sont-elles toutes correctes ces phrases-là ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## aeb31

Bonjour,

On dit "fais comme si tu étais chez toi". "Fais comme si tu es chez toi" ne va pas dans cette phrase.

Et pour la phrase au futur, je n'aurais pas mis l'impératif dans la seconde partie de la phrase. Voici ce que j'aurais mis : "Quand tu seras arrivé chez moi en France, tu feras comme (si tu étais) chez toi. D'accord ?" ou alors tu peux garder l'impératif et dire tout simplement "fais comme chez toi !"...


----------



## MarcusK

Je t'en prie, fais comme si tu *étais *chez toi ("es" n'est pas correct)
(ou simplement "fais comme chez toi")
Quand tu seras arrivé chez moi en france, fais comme si tu *étais *chez toi ("seras" n'est pas correct).
(là aussi on pourrait dire aussi "fais comme chez toi")


----------



## lesoleil209

comme si + verbe (conjugué à l'imparfait) ???


----------



## janpol

proyoyo said:


> "comme s'il y  avait *eu* un trou."
> 
> Le pqp traduit l'idée d'instantanéité, qu'à ce moment précis, elle a pu  passer parce qu'un trou s'est "crée" au moment même où elle s'est  enfoncé dans le mur.


Je comprends : comme si elle avait trouvé un trou déjà fait, creusé précédemment.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

(pousse-toi, Maraud ! crie soudain de Nansac. Je fais comme si je n'entends pas. Quand le cheval arrive derrière moi, je me retourne brusquement et attrapant la bride je lève mon bâton et dis en colère...) "Jacquou le croquant d'Eugène Le Roy"

Alors, s'agit-il d'une faute de frappe ? 

Ne faut-il pas dire : Je fais comme si je n'entendais pas. ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, il s'agit simplement du *présent de narration*, également appelé *présent historique*.

Voir également :
Hier j'arrive, je le trouve allongé par terre
quand les Allemands, épuisés, attaquent encore

Voir aussi le fil FR: présent historique/de narration - historical/literary present sur le forum français-anglais.


----------



## Printemps506

Bonjour ! Y a-t-il une différence entre les phrases : _Il parlait très vite, comme s’il *voulait *l’empêcher de placer un mot_ et _Il parlait très vite, comme s’il *avait voulu* l’empêcher de placer un mot _? Peut-on dire que dans la première phrase c’est plutôt la simultanéité qui est accentuée, tandis que la deuxième n’a pas ce caractère descriptif qui présente les deux situations au cours de leur accomplissement? Merci d’avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

La question est intéressante.  Je vois deux nuances entre les deux temps : une nuance temporelle et une nuance de réalité.

Le plus-que-parfait indique l'antériorité et donc la préméditation supposée de cette action, donc avant qu'elle ait lieu, tandis que l'imparfait indique la simultanéité et donc l'intention supposée au moment de l'action.

Par ailleurs, avec le plus-que-parfait il s'agit d'une hypothèse clairement irréelle : le locuteur indique que c'est sa propre hypothèse, mais qu'en réalité la personne en question n'avait en aucun cas pour but de l'empêcher de placer un mot ; c'est seulement l'impression que cela a donné au locuteur. Au contraire, avec l'imparfait le locuteur laisse un certain doute sur le fait que c'était peut-être vraiment l'intention de cette personne.


----------



## Printemps506

Merci beaucoup, Maître Capello ! Tout est clair maintenant en ce qui concerne cette phrase. Et dans les cas où le contexte ne permet pas d’interpréter la situation comme réelle, y a-t-il une autre différence de sens ? Par exemple, quelle est la différence entre les phrases _Diane l’a pris dans ses bras comme s’il *avait été* un bébé qui ne sait pas marcher_ et _Diane l’a pris dans ses bras comme s’il *était* un bébé qui ne sait pas marcher_ ? Sont-elles correctes toutes les deux? Ou, par exemple, _Le cœur me battait ; j’en étais tout tremblant des pieds à la tête comme si je *n’étais plus *qu’une espèce de cœur _et _Le cœur me battait ; j’en étais tout tremblant des pieds à la tête comme si je *n’avais plus été* qu’une espèce de cœur_.


----------



## Printemps506

Bonjour!

Dans les phrases suivantes, après _*comme si*_ faut-il employer le plus-que-parfait ou l'imparfait? Ou les deux sont-ils possibles?

_Il n’avait pas de photos de ses enfants, mais il les voyait de mémoire aussi distinctement comme s’ils *étaient / avaient été* en face de lui.
Quand il allait se coucher, une phrase de musique résonnait à son oreille aussi distinctement comme si l’orchestre *était / avait été* là._

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Locape

Pour ma part, je mettrais le plus-que-parfait pour les deux phrases, mais cela me semblerait plus naturel de dire 'que s'ils avaient été en face de lui' et 'que si l'orchestre avait été là' au lieu de _comme si_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux temps sont possibles, mais j'emploierais aussi plutôt le plus-que-parfait que l'imparfait.

Quoi qu'il en soit, l'adverbe de comparaison _aussi_ appelle en effet la conjonction _que_ au lieu de _comme_. 

_*aussi* distinctement *comme* si_… 
_*aussi* distinctement *que* si_… 

En revanche, vous pouvez dire _aussi distinctement*,* comme si_…


----------



## Printemps506

Merci beaucoup, Locape et Maître Capello!


----------

